
Why Ending Birthright Citizenship Would Be Terrible for Silicon Valley - aaronbrethorst
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/birthright-citizenship-tech-community
======
SteveLAnderson
It's not just Silicon Valley it'd be terrible for, it'd be terrible for our
entire country.

This isn't a serious policy proposal by the GOP, it's just an attempt to
generate interest in their campaigns.

